# Using Vanilla Extract in Blackberry wine



## Poormanfarm (Oct 25, 2012)

I have 5 gal of blackberry made from pure sterile juice. I started it in july and now it quietly sits in the dark aging at 64 degrees. I don't know anything about oak so I read somewhere that adding vanilla extract to blackberry wine was another way to go. Can anyone allude to the different ways that I can enhance my blackberry to keep it from being average? Thanks for your imput.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I add vanilla to almost everything, but I use beans. I think extact would work


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't be afraid of the oak. Check out the oak forum on here. Its kinda hard to screw up blackberry with oak. Possible? Yea, if you really tried hard, but BB & oak go together like PB&J! Nothing wrong with oak and vanilla. Add a little complexity. That will let your BB wine stand out.


----------



## Julie (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with roadwarriorsvt, oak and blackberry are a very good combination.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Oct 29, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Don't be afraid of the oak. Check out the oak forum on here. Its kinda hard to screw up blackberry with oak. Possible? Yea, if you really tried hard, but BB & oak go together like PB&J! Nothing wrong with oak and vanilla. Add a little complexity. That will let your BB wine stand out.



Roadwarrion, what kind of Oak would you add and how much for a 5 gallon carboy? Also, How long would you leave it in there. I have no idea how to do this. Thanks for your help.


----------

